# Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8531[/img]*Title: Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol
Starring: Tom Cruise, Paula Patton, Simon Pegg, Jeremy Renner, Michael Nyqvist, Josh Holloway
Directed by: Brad Bird
Written by: Josh Applebaum, Andre Nemec
Studio: Paramount
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 133 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: April 17, 2012* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*95



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8532[/img]*Summary:* 

An IMF agent Trevor Hanaway (Holloway) is assassinated while attempting to intercept a set of nuclear launch codes. The launch codes are in the hands of a courier who's intent is to sell it on the black market. Due to its high importance of retrieval IMF must send in their best agent, Ethan Hunt (Cruise) to retrieve the codes. However, before they can do that, IMF must get Ethan out of a prison in Moscow. IMF sends agents Benji Dunn(Pegg) and Jane Carter (Patton), to break Ethan out of prison.

After acquiring Hunt, the agency assigns the team a mission to seize a set of nuclear launch codes stored in the Kremlin. The team carries out their mission and nearly succeed in retrieving the codes, but Ethan quickly discovers that they have been sent on a sour mission and immediately aborts. As Ethan escapes from the Kremlin a bomb goes off leaving Ethan and his team as the prime suspects. IMF discovers that behind the roused attack is a well-known terrorist, Kurt Hendricks (Nyqvist), who was after a remote missile launch console and used the IMF agents as his cover. Due to the nature of this bombing and the ramifications the United States would take for this attack on Moscow, the US President initiates "Ghost Protocol" forcing the agency IMF to disavow and disband all of its agents. In order to clear IMF of this framing, the lead secretary of the agency assigns Ethan, Benji, and Jane the task of finding Hendricks and recover the stolen nuclear launch device and the codes, all without the support from the US Government or IMF, itself.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8533[/img]'Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol' is director Brad Bird's first real attempt at a live-action film, so his name may not be as widely known as other prolific live-action directors, though he is no stranger in the film industry. Brad Bird is best known for his direction on Disney/Pixar's 'The Incredibles', but he has also done various other notable things, like 'Ratatouille', 'Iron Giant', and several episodes of 'The Simpsons' TV show; so it is somewhat of a surprise that a project as grandiose as this film, was placed under his care. Truthfully, he does a marvelous job with this film and I had the most fun with this movie out of all of the rest of the series. I really enjoyed JJ Abrams' iteration of the franchise with M:I 3, but this one just tops it in every way.


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for sequences of intense action and violence.


*Video:* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8534[/img]I saw this film in the IMAX theaters and it was truly magnificent to see the various sequences in their full resolution and size. In fact, during the Dubai sequences I experienced vertigo from the masterfully-done camera work. Even my wife agreed that this film was well worth the normally outrageous ticket price for the IMAX experience. When this title was announced for blu-ray I was incredibly hopeful that they would keep the various Aspect Ratio preservation intact, like the studios did with 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' (At least with the Walmart exclusive edition) and 'The Dark Knight'. However, a while after announcement Brad Bird tweeted on his twitter account that the IMAX sequences would be cropped to fit the rest of the film's aspect ratio. As I watched the film a second time, here in my home, I can say that I hardly missed the changing AR; however, I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss it at all.

Still, 'Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol' looks fantastic from start to finish. And while the IMAX sequences didn't preserve the IMAX aspect ratio, those sequences still yield even more incredible detail on the screen, especially for the pulled-back cityscape shots. Fortunately, the sequences are not jarring going back and forth between camera types as the filmmakers did a fantastic job at keeping resolution and detail incredibly high for the standard shots. If you pay close attention you will likely be able to tell some of which shots were shot with the 65mm IMAX cameras, but for some shots it was hard to discern from my recollection if the shot was IMAX or regular camera. Regardless of camera type, the film boasts a vibrant color pallet that really leaps off the screen. Contrast throughout is also rock solid and black levels remain strong throughout the length of the film. Overall this film's video transfer will not disappoint.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8535[/img]*Audio:* :5stars:

This disc was given a remarkable Dolby TrueHD 7.1 track to accompany the already mentioned video transfer. Again, when I heard it in the theater, I kept thinking this film bears the mark of sound designer, Gary Rydstrom. Watching the credits only confirmed my assumption. In the hands of Rydstrom and under direction of Bird, yields an aural treat for the audience. Surround usage is prominent throughout the film and creates proper atmospheric feel to each scene. Directional surround usage is quite frequently used to convey bullets whizzing by, cars rushing by, or gritty sand being blow through during the sandstorm chase sequence. Low frequency effects is also very well used; when explosions and crashes occur it feels like teeth were being knocked out. Not only that, there were less action-oriented sequences yielded proper heft from the LFE. One point I noted that a car door closed and it really sound and felt like the car door really closed on the listener. Word of advice to those who watch this film on blu-ray -- be sure to turn the volume up, you will be in for a really great ride.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8536[/img]*Extras:* :3.5stars:

•	'Mission Accepted' three part featurette
•	'Impossible Missions' documentaries
•	Deleted Scenes and Alternate Opening Sequence
•	Trailers


*Overall:* :4.5stars:

'Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol' is most definitely my favorite of the Mission: Impossible franchise. What Brad Bird brings to the table for this film is his unique magic that was similarly felt in 'The Incredibles'. I was disappointed when I heard that they weren't alternating the aspect ratios like they did in the IMAX theater, but I hardly missed it while I was watching again. I remember seeing it in theaters and saying, I _have_ to get this blu-ray when it is released. The stellar audio and awe-inspiring video transfer that this release has makes this movie too good to pass up. Still, I cannot recommend this title enough to those who are fans of the franchise, simply curious, or just want some demo material.


*Recommendation: Highly Recommended!​*





Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring

*Win a copy of this Blu-ray disc compliments of Dolby by simply replying to the thread.*


----------



## Mike Edwards

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

good review Jon. I agree with you that Imax scenes should have been inserted but Brad Bird make an executive decision during the transfer process that it would be "distracting" so at least it was director approved :dunno:


----------



## wgmontgomery

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I watched this today and was blown away by the sound effects. I didn't think that I would like the movie; I'm not a big fan of the MI movie series, but I enjoyed the movie a great deal! The writing was surprisingly good and not (too) unrealistic.


----------



## typ44q

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Thanks for the review, this is my favorite of the MI movies as well. I loved this move so much that I drove an hour and a half to see it in IMAX and it was worth it! 
I do wish that they had kept the IMAX scenes in tact. I did not find them distracting on Dark Knight or Transformers but oh well maybe one day they will release a special edition if they think there is enough demand for it.
I picked this up yesterday at best buy and hopefully I will get to watch it tonight


----------



## ozar

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

My copy is due to arrive either today or tomorrow and I'm very much looking forward to watching this one.

Thanks for reviewing it, _Jon Liu_!


----------



## Sonnie

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

My copy is here... just got to find time to watch it. 

Thanks for the excellent review Jon. :T


----------



## Jon Liu

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Thanks guys!

I am actually going to make time to watch this one again this weekend. My wife and kids were out visiting friends so I watched it by myself, but I know she wants to watch it so I will "sacrifice" some time to watch it again!


----------



## Mike Edwards

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



Jon Liu said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am actually going to make time to watch this one again this weekend. My wife and kids were out visiting friends so I watched it by myself, but I know she wants to watch it so I will "sacrifice" some time to watch it again!


sounds like a tough sacrifice you're making there buddy


----------



## Dwight Angus

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

This was a blind buy for me and I really enjoyed it. My favourite MI movie of the series. The video is crisp and really enjoyed the Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audio. Great review Jon


----------



## JBrax

My copy is at home and I'll be watching tonight after work. I've been looking forward to this one.


----------



## ALMFamily

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

As always, thanks for the review Jon! :T

I actually do not own any of the MI movies on BR - I think I will pick them all up and do an MI marathon ending with this one!


----------



## dmiller68

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I enjoyed this one in the theaters and can't wait to give it a run at home. Unfortunately, it most likely won't happen until this weekend.


----------



## nova

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I do not own any of the MI films either. I also think this was the best of the series.


----------



## jdent02

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

This was probably one of the most entertaining movies I've ever seen in the theater, and this Blu-Ray recreates it well (minus the 70 ft screen). The visuals are still impressive and the sound mix is exceptional. Personally I think the LFE is a bit overdone in a few places, but it still put a smile on my face. Rydstrom sure picked a good movie to end his 8 year retirement from sound design


----------



## ozar

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I read elsewhere that it really was Tom Cruise scaling the tallest building in the world in the movie, and not a stunt double. Secured by cables or not, that's pretty amazing in of itself if true.


----------



## Jon Liu

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Ozar, it was definitely him. If you watch the extras accompanying this release, they talk about it quite a bit. Definitely is amazing!

jdent, I don't think the LFE was anymore overdone than a movie like 'The Incredibles'. Certainly catches your attention!


----------



## ozar

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



Jon Liu said:


> Ozar, it was definitely him. If you watch the extras accompanying this release, they talk about it quite a bit. Definitely is amazing!


Yeah, thanks... I've not seen the extras yet but hope to watch them soon. Cruise seems like he may be getting a little old for some of these stunts, but he might be in better shape than he appears to be. I've also read that Jeremy Renner was put in the movie so that he can take Cruise's place as the lead agent in the MI films once Cruise decides he's had enough. From what I saw of Renner's work in this movie, he should do fine as the lead.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Reference level entertainment from start to finish!


----------



## OZZIERP

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I enjoyed it and thanks for the review.


----------



## JBrax

Watched it and will soon own it. Excellent movie and by far the best of the franchise. Jeremy Renner was an excellent addition to the cast.


----------



## Timoteo

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Thanks Jon!

Loved it!! Even my wife gave the audio top regards!! The movie reminded me of an older 90's movie as far as the way it played out. Typical good vs. take over the world bad guy...made it fun, unrealistic, but fun!! I'll be watching this one again sometime soon. This time with the volume closer to 0dB rather than the -6dB I had it on. :boxer:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

After reading the hype, I snuck out to red box and watched MiGP this morning. Very sweet flick. Really enjoyed it... pretty good story... lots of great action... the sound mix is rich and enveloping... the LFE is KA-BOOM(!!!!)... and the video transfer is spot on.

Thanks for the great review. I will be adding this gem to my collection.

WATCH IT!


----------



## Infrasonic

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I saw the movie in the theaters and could tell it had great audio potential. I also thought the story was surprisingly good and enjoyed Simon Pegg's role. I finally got around to watching the DVD over the weekend and the audio is a real treat with good use of the surrounds and great LFE.

I wasn't a big fan of the ending but overall I would also highly recommend it, it's a fun movie with a lot of cool technology and the audio is demo worthy.


----------



## Peter Rygiel

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

The point of _Ghost Protocol_ is to entertain, and on that front it more than delivers, but what it lacks is originality in the plot. The plot should have been on par with the totally wild stunts, chases and predicaments each of the characters at one time or another get themselves into. A mad Russian intent on exploding nuclear weapons on American soil for his own agenda just isn't exiting anymore, especially when it’s encompassed by a movie that knows it’s silly and illogical. Maybe this could have been slightly remedied if the said mad Russian were even a tad interesting. Hendricks couldn’t have been more boring and generic. If you’re going to present me with an all too familiar plot, at least give me an eccentric and charismatic madman, or surprise me with a hilarious madman; I’d never see that coming. The villain in M:I III (Philip Seymour Hoffman) was much more dark and sinister and although I know the bad guy rarely wins, I was really rooting for him to at least disappear in a vague manner, like he wasn’t really dead and was going to pop up down the line.

Because the scope of destruction and carnage is potentially immeasurable in _Ghost Protocol_, the outcome is predictable; they’ll be no third war. Knowing this, the hope of an entertaining two hour plus movie lay in the lead-up to the time right before things can go ka-boom, and I think that that span in _Ghost Protocol_ is definitely worthy of being called entertaining. 

On a side note, this franchise should be renamed to something other than Mission Impossible; nothing seems to stop Hunt and his crew from accomplishing any mission they tackle.


----------



## jdent02

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



Jon Liu said:


> jdent, I don't think the LFE was anymore overdone than a movie like 'The Incredibles'. Certainly catches your attention!


And I would say the Incredibles has some overcooked bass too. Of course that doesn't mean that I don't like it


----------



## Sonnie

*re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

We have a copy of this Blu-ray disc to give away compliments of Dolby. If you have replied to the thread, you are automatically entered. Anyone else replying to the thread will also be entered. We will give it away in a couple of weeks... no set date, just when I think about it.


----------



## koyaan

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Very cool! Sign me up.


----------



## Wazzul

Is there any chance this movie will come out on 3D Blu Ray? I personally find action movies so much better when your immersed in the picture and the sound.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have a question, my copy of ghost protocol does not look as crisp and clear as my other blurays, do I have a bad copy or is this the way it's supposed to look?


----------



## kadijk

What? Did I hear free bluray? Call me Dutch, and count me in. It's certainly a fun movie...not ultra compelling, but good entertainment all in all.


----------



## traybo

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Count me in! Why not?!

Looks like a good movie to test my new audio system


----------



## Jon Liu

bxbigpipi said:


> I have a question, my copy of ghost protocol does not look as crisp and clear as my other blurays, do I have a bad copy or is this the way it's supposed to look?


That's odd... It looked quite crisp to me. I don't see how that could be a result of a bad copy, though.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



bxbigpipi said:


> I have a question, my copy of ghost protocol does not look as crisp and clear as my other blurays, do I have a bad copy or is this the way it's supposed to look?


My copy looks exceptionally good.

Are you sure you didn't accidentally put the dvd copy in the player rather than the blu-ray disc? I know it seems like a silly question, but I've seen it happen a few times since they started including both discs in many newer movie releases.


----------



## Dwight Angus

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

It must be a bad copy as my copy looked great.


----------



## JBrax

Mine looked great as well.


----------



## gorb

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Great movie imo. Good review too 

I haven't bought it yet but I plan on it.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Yes I did a dummy move and put the DVD in instead of the bluray. Lol!!!!!


----------



## audisentor

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Very entertaining movie. Good review.

GJ


----------



## fanuminski

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Thanks for the review Jon. While I wasn't particularly blown away
with the plot, and didn't think the ending confrontation with the "bad
guy" believable, the audio, LFE, and visual aspects of this movie
are great imo. 
M
PS> Tom Cruise playing Lee Child's Jack Reacher in the upcoming book to movie adaptation(imo)
is laughable.


----------



## chashint

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Watched this on Netflix Rental DVD Friday night.
I really enjoyed the movie.
I am not one that demands reality out of a movie, but so much effort was put into all the action scenes and stunts to make them look "real" there was one miss that really stood out to me and that was the ICBM crash scene.
Since it was all CG it should have looked like a very big fiery flaming chunk traveling at what ?? 10k+ MPH ??
After all it is a re-entry vehicle with significant mass, the impact from something like that would be an 'explosion' of sorts even without the nuke blast.
Save the world and be the hero but a chunk of the city would still be gone.
Still liked it enough that we will probably eventually buy this on Blu-Ray when it is on sale.


----------



## SRW1000

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I haven't seen any of the other MI films, so wasn't sure what to expect. My wife and I both liked it enough that I went out and bought the first three movies on Blu-Ray. (OK, not that big of a deal, since they were only $4.99 at Best Buy thanks to their Upgrade and Save promotion.)

The soundtrack to this movie is nothing less than spectacular. They did an amazing job of enveloping the listener with the living world of the movie. One scene in particular was really spectacular: 
*Spoiler* 



The assault on the SUV.


It was so well done that I went back to rewatch it the next day, and even though I knew what was coming, it still made me jump. Great work, and an outstanding demo scene.


----------



## Gregr

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I finally got back to finish your review Jon very nice work. I like all of the MI movies but own non of them, yet. I am still considering owning this one. 

The audio is so believable I felt myself being drawn, no pulled, to the missing tower window with LFE rumbling wind effect. I have heard and felt these wind effects for real and in this movie it was so believable I felt disoriented - I had to look around to remind myself I was OK. It was a reality check but did not take me away from the movie, somehow. 

Great Entertainment. 

Thanks


----------



## ozar

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I've seen this one about 5 times now and do believe it just keeps getting better with each viewing. :T


----------



## ElectMonkey

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

...I love this movie. I remember I watched this movie in cinema twice.LOL


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Time for the giveaway.... and *OZZIERP* is the winner!

*Congratulations!*


----------



## ryansboston

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I was at the Burj Khalifa the day before Tom Cruise was there to film for this movie... really cool views from the main viewing platform! 

Anyways, I thought the audio and visual quality on this bluray were great although the plot could have been a bit better... wasn't bad but just not as good as previous ones I thought. Obviously enjoyed seeing the Burj Khalifa part, what a great stunt!


----------



## KalaniP

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I look forward to this one! I wasn't going to bother with it, but based on the reports of the improved storyline, I'll give it a go anyway. Seems like it'll be great for demo material even if I end up not caring for the movie itself.


----------



## hdmiii

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

My boys have never seen the other 2 MI movies and wanted to see MI2 before Ghost Protocol. GP is so much better than MI2. MI2 had too many far fetched scenes while GP was much more realistic.


----------



## fitzwaddle

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I watched this a few weeks ago, and really enjoyed it. My brother in law brought it over, so not sure which version it was, I remember hearing that there were a few different editions depending on where you bought it. I didn't get a chance to watch the extras, which I've heard are interesting - so sign me up for the freebie! :heehee:


----------



## hjones4841

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



hdmiii said:


> My boys have never seen the other 2 MI movies and wanted to see MI2 before Ghost Protocol. GP is so much better than MI2. MI2 had too many far fetched scenes while GP was much more realistic.


I agree. I don't like the "impossible human" tricks that are in most action movies now. "Fun with CGI" I guess is what I would call it. GP was more enjoyable to me.


----------



## adamon

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I personally love Mission Impossible and I am of the opinion that Ghost Protocol is the best movie of all Mission Impossible films. I already bought it on Blue Ray and it is also fantastic to watch it at home and not only in the cinema.


----------



## BD55

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I haven't seen MI4, but I have always been a fan of the "franchise". I have the simple expectation to see a great action movie, and the others haven't disappointed. I have been waiting for this one to come out and am excited to see it.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Right... I've seen this one 4 times now and I'm not getting tired of it at all - great video and audio, and lots of repeat viewing value with this movie!


----------



## Dugar

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

This is a must have movie great action and sound


----------



## SI.Theater

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

I saw this for the first time on Blu Ray on Friday. This is definitely the best of the MI series IMO. Both the image quality and the sound quality were breathtaking.


----------



## Kenobi

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Action-packed, suspenseful and a great plot. Was not let down one bit. :hsd:Recommended


----------



## kenmck15

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Awesome movie and i think this is one of the best sounding blurays i have heard to date. The detail is amazing.


----------



## kenmck15

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*

Out of interest, what other movies have been mixed by Gary Rydstrom


----------



## Mike Edwards

*Re: Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol - Blu-ray Review (Win a Copy - Compliments of Dolby)*



kenmck15 said:


> Out of interest, what other movies have been mixed by Gary Rydstrom


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0003977/


----------

